# Juvenile Tarpon



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Snook are my favorite but I will always stop to go chase poons. Nice video!


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Cool video! There are advantages and disadvantages to extra long leaders.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Redtail said:


> Cool video! There are advantages and disadvantages to extra long leaders.


Ya I like long light leader as I feel like i usually get more bites. I probably should just move to using 9' of 40lb if fishing by myself to land the fish quicker. Better for the fish and I look like less of a fool.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Shallow Expectations said:


> Ya I like long light leader as I feel like i usually get more bites. I probably should just move to using 9' of 40lb if fishing by myself to land the fish quicker. Better for the fish and I look like less of a fool.


Sometime as an experiment try 20lb or even 12lb with a footlong trace of 20lb at the fly and see how much pressure you can put on a juvenile tarpon. You might be surprised. Not during the initial freak out, of course!


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

You using 8 weight rod?


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Cronced said:


> Sometime as an experiment try 20lb or even 12lb with a footlong trace of 20lb at the fly and see how much pressure you can put on a juvenile tarpon. You might be surprised. Not during the initial freak out, of course!


I'm normal go to is 30 down to 20 down to 15 with a shock of 30 or 40. Its just went they get to the boat i feel like i'm going to break it unless i can grab the shock


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

flynut said:


> You using 8 weight rod?


Yes 8wt. 10 wt feels to big for these fish.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Shallow Expectations said:


> Yes 8wt. 10 wt feels to big for these fish.


Sweet!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Awesome stuff! Can’t beat a topwater blowup


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

That's awesome. I've never had the opportunity to catch a Tarpon but I'm looking forward to it one day.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Sabine024 said:


> That's awesome. I've never had the opportunity to catch a Tarpon but I'm looking forward to it one day.


Not sure where you are located but if you can find them they aren't too hard to get to bite. Specially the Juvenile fish. A gurgler if fishing them on fly or a DOA shrimp if fishing them on spin. Cast right in front of rolling fish and you should get one in short order.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

I dig your tarpon flies.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome video man! Im going to give you one critique, mainly because im jealous of all that action. You gotta lose that trout set! Easier said than done on a topwater bite but keep that rod tip in the water and use nothing but your left hand until that fish is completely stuck.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Pierson said:


> Awesome video man! Im going to give you one critique, mainly because im jealous of all that action. You gotta lose that trout set! Easier said than done on a topwater bite but keep that rod tip in the water and use nothing but your left hand until that fish is completely stuck.


I'm normally not that bad with it. Too much bass and bluegill fishing recently I think. I'll be back in form in short order. One can only embarrass himself so much.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

..that trout set is a hard habit to break after 25 years in the mountains, I know ...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We all do it - even when know it’s counter productive…


----------

